#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [遊戲] [動作冒險] 阿凡達

## wingwolf

資料來源： http://baike.baidu.com/view/3221158.htm



名稱：James Camerons Avatar: TheGame
類型：動作冒險類(夢幻）
開發地點：歐美
發行：UBISOFT Entertainment
制作：Ubisoft Montreal
語言：英文（美國版）

遊戲特色

◆架空科幻背景

　　《阿凡達》的故事背景架構在未來的世界，人類爲取得另一星球資源，將人類與納美人的DNA混血，培養出身高近3米高的“阿凡達”，以利在潘朵拉星球生存並采礦。

　　其中，受傷的退役軍人“傑克”接受了該實驗並來到天堂般的潘朵拉星球，然而在這唯美幽境裏，到處都充滿了巨大且致命的生物，傑克背負重任的同時也身處險境中，與納美人首次的意外接觸後，雖然開啓了溝通的可能性，卻也即將面臨一場意想不到、浩瀚壯烈的世紀沖突與空前啓示。

◆身曆其境的電影體驗
　　
       《阿凡達》是唯一和電影同步開發，而非僅套用電影現成內容加以改編的大型遊戲，甚至導演詹姆斯卡梅隆反過來從電玩設計裏取得許多元素運用到電影拍攝上。

　　詹姆斯·卡梅隆表示，在遊戲版的《阿凡達》裏，他會盡全力帶給玩家“完全身曆其境的電影體驗”，這裏指的不僅僅是遊戲畫面如電影一般，同時支援最新3D技術，還包括電影中觀衆感受到的人性掙紮、雄偉的戰爭氣勢、探索廣大異界時油然而生的迷茫感等。同時，玩家可以從外星種族納美人或是人類中選擇要扮演地角色，體驗部分連電影也無法傳達的觀點。詹姆斯·卡梅隆指出，以往以電影爲主題的遊戲大多缺乏可玩性，但是這一次會徹底革新這種模式。

下載： http://www.78v.com/pc/download/down_1834.shtml

===============================================

最近迷上的遊戲（慢著你不是要準備考期末了嗎）
畫面很贊，特別是環境相當有感覺
對抗大群人類的時候，那槍林彈雨+各種爆炸的相當有感覺(?)
可以選擇陣營，納美人or RDA（人類），人類部分仿佛會比較困難（因爲命很脆~~XD）

另外這遊戲最有趣的是可以搜集潘多拉的設定（遊戲中按C就可以掃描物體搜集資料）
很多在電影中沒有出現的動植物資料都可以在遊戲中搜集得到
可以搜集的有這些——

圖大注意800X450



總之在設定方面相當豐富~~
順便放上有愛的伊卡蘭和毒狼，每一種動物的介紹都有三頁之多，蠻詳細的
而且發現潘多拉的毒狼還有好幾個品種，除了電影中出現的黑色，還有紅色、金色、紫色和白色的

圖大注意800X450 X2





接下來當然是精美截圖XD，果然還是放大圖比較Nice
所以請見附加檔^^

想得到更多精美截圖，請打開遊戲自行截圖吧XD(?)

----------


## 大漠之狼

在下知道這款。

本來還想說要不要買呢!

不過最後因為一些因素..沒買。

話說，電影很好看。

遊戲作的也不錯。

----------


## 幻貓

明明知道是在賣弄電腦特效...可是就是忍不住大嘆過癮
我沒有遊戲只看過電影，實在相當華麗，令人說不出話來
而看遊戲畫面...感覺玩下來顯示卡會燒壞〈死
加上我很不會玩飛行...大家加油〈燦逃〈遭滅

哪天如果開發出腦波操控式遊戲，這款應該會銷售業績猛增ww
到時就真的是大家都有自己的阿凡達了~〈醉~

----------

